# Ma duc sa dorm..



## Kitty08

What does _Ma duc sa dorm_ mean?

Also, I noticed the word _fii ,_ what does it mean?

Thx


----------



## Kraus

I'm going to bed. 

Fii = sons.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hello, Kitty! (<-- that had to happen sooner or later)

"Fii" can mean, as Kraus said, "sons".
It can also be the imperative of the verb "to be": "*fii* cuminte" -- be nice (behave yourself).

Which is why it's vital to provide context.


----------



## mikasa_90

You can see this expression too in Romanian:


''sall all ma duk la kulkre''  it is salut la tot(z)i=hi yall, ma duc la culcare = I'm going to bed


----------



## Blue Butterflies

mikasa_90 said:


> You can see this expression too in Romanian:
> 
> ''sall all ma duk la kulkre''  it is salut la tot(z)i=hi yall, ma duc la culcare = I'm going to bed



Dear Mikasa_90,

No offense, but the part in red is Romanian just like I'm a 87 year-old picking this year's spaghetti crop from the olive trees in Budapest.

I admire your willingness to strive to understand what those little illiterates on Hi5 and/or MySpace are saying, but please don't say it's Romanian


----------



## mikasa_90

Yes you are right, I'm agree with you

But if she see something like that, she will not understand

It is the same in Italian

''Che cosa cerchi?= K ks cerki?

The second sentence it is not italian, but you can see it.

Unfortunately these sentences exist in our lenguage.

Anyway sorry for my message 

Ciao


----------



## radu

mikasa_90 said:


> Unfortunately these sentences do exist in our leanguages.
> 
> Anyway sorry for my message
> 
> Ciao



I don't think you need to apologize - I guess nobody really got offended - just make the distinction between slang and the real language.  It is true what you say: it's a current (generally unpleasant) phenomenon in most languages today, especially with the wide adoption of tools like online messengers, even by poorly trained / educated people.

On the other hand, it seems that Kitty is making her first steps in learning Romanian, and I'm afraid that it could rather confuse her in this process. In my experience (including learning Italian) understanding this kind of writing is almost easy after becoming proficient with a foreign language. If it's not so, then there are always the native speakers who can provide help on this forum. 

To Kitty: _"fii"_ used as a verb means _be _(imperative) or as a substantive means _sons_ (unarticulated). The articulated form of the substantive is _"fiii" = the sons,_ which I guess can be a little difficult for those who are learning Romanian as a foreign language. Same as _"copiii" = the children_.


----------



## OldAvatar

@mikasa

Stop spreading that hi5 crap! That is not Romanian and it is stupid. Dudes speaking like that are considered idiots and all the decent clever guys are making fun of them.


----------

